# Places to sell cigars...



## bkc888 (Mar 2, 2007)

I know one can sell cigars on yahoo auctions and eBay if you lie and say your selling bands but does anyone else know any other places to sell some excess cigars? Thanks!


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

you might try www.craigslist.com....


----------



## bkc888 (Mar 2, 2007)

sonick said:


> you might try www.craigslist.com....


I don't think they allow it...


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

bkc888 said:


> I don't think they allow it...


seriously ?? 
I thought craigslist was fairly open to most anything......

Just a month ago or so there was a post here about an enormous cigar collection that a fellow purchased from craiglist, and it had been listed on the site for quite some time.

Unless you can find something explicitly denying it in writing, I'd go for it...


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

you can sell cigars i think on ubid.com


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

bkc888 said:


> I don't think they allow it...


Regarding Craigslist - you can advertise prostitution there but can't sell cigars?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Cigars for the troops are always looking too(hint hint):ss


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

FlyerFanX said:


> Regarding Craigslist - you can advertise prostitution there but can't sell cigars?


pretty much:r :r


----------



## bkc888 (Mar 2, 2007)

Lol I just read a funny story about craigslist. Someone listed an address on craiglist saying how EVERYTHING was free. for the taking at the house So people broke in to that house and took everything! Nevertheless the actual owner was not the lister and she was quite upset when she found out. LOL


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

FlyerFanX said:


> Regarding Craigslist - you can advertise prostitution there but can't sell cigars?


Of course. You have the right to do whatever you want with your body, but smoking is just evil.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

bkc888 said:


> Lol I just read a funny story about craigslist. Someone listed an address on craiglist saying how EVERYTHING was free. for the taking at the house So people broke in to that house and took everything! Nevertheless the actual owner was not the lister and she was quite upset when she found out. LOL


Not really that funny to me. I saw the pictures. They destroyed the poor woman's house. I mean, they totaled it. There was just a shell left. Even the kitchen sink was ripped out.

I guess I don't have a very well developed sense of humor. Hopefully, insurance will come close to making her whole but I doubt it. I would think the emotional toll would be great.

WyoBob


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Cigars for the troops are always looking too(hint hint):ss


I agree if you can afford to buy them then you should be able to afford to give them to the troops.


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

sonick said:


> seriously ??
> I thought craigslist was fairly open to most anything......
> 
> Just a month ago or so there was a post here about an enormous cigar collection that a fellow purchased from craiglist, and it had been listed on the site for quite some time.
> ...


Thats not true! That collection was never bought.

I have no ties to the colection, but dont like when people state non facts. Noone has heard from the guy who was claiming to buy that collection since the collection was listed here by the owner of it.

That "collection" was just a partial of almost 300,000 cigars for sale.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

bkc888 said:


> I know one can sell cigars on yahoo auctions and eBay if you lie and say your selling bands but does anyone else know any other places to sell some excess cigars? Thanks!


I'd say use them as bombs or better yet donate them to the troops.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> Thats not true! That collection was never bought.
> 
> I have no ties to the colection, but dont like when people state non facts. Noone has heard from the guy who was claiming to buy that collection since the collection was listed here by the owner of it.
> 
> That "collection" was just a partial of almost 300,000 cigars for sale.


Chill, It's not that serious.... 
Like I said, and it's true that there was a cigar collection listed on craigslist, for quite some time (a window large enough you'd think a violation would be spotted and yanked, were it against the rules).

List it and see what happens; worse thing they'll yank the listing.


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

I say sell your own "samplers" on a website like this. No law against that is there???


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

bkc888 said:


> Lol I just read a funny story about craigslist. Someone listed an address on craiglist saying how EVERYTHING was free. for the taking at the house So people broke in to that house and took everything! Nevertheless the actual owner was not the lister and she was quite upset when she found out. LOL


Whats funny about that? You ever been robbed? The person who posted that ad should be in jail.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Try selling some right here on CS, under the WTS thread! That's what it's for!!!

Johnny


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

sonick said:


> Chill, It's not that serious....
> Like I said, and it's true that there was a cigar collection listed on craigslist, for quite some time (a window large enough you'd think a violation would be spotted and yanked, were it against the rules).
> 
> List it and see what happens; worse thing they'll yank the listing.


Sorry after re-reading that it was a bit harsh.

I just hate when people come on here like that guy did and start spewing off bout his or that, get all kinds of people riled up, and then it turns out to be false!

Cary on.

I would try craigslist or try buying an inexpensive (if they have one) sponsorship right here for one month.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

john51277 said:


> I say sell your own "samplers" on a website like this. No law against that is there???


Actually there is 

There is a Want To Buy/Want To Sell Forum however there are certain requirements that need to be met before accessing it. So, nope, can't sell 'em here.... not yet anyway


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Actually there is
> 
> There is a Want To Buy/Want To Sell Forum however there are certain requirements that need to be met before accessing it. So, nope, can't sell 'em here.... not yet anyway


Can anyone explain the requirements? Inquiring minds want to know. I mean, you have great numbers and have been here for 2 1/2 years and you still don't qualify? Tough forum to get into.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

SteveDMatt said:


> Can anyone explain the requirements? Inquiring minds want to know. I mean, you have great numbers and have been here for 2 1/2 years and you still don't qualify? Tough forum to get into.


???????

Not sure what you mean but I was referring to the original poster, he can't post them for sale until he gains access to those Forums.

And if you'll read in the email sent to all new members the exact requirements are not given out. Patience and contribution to the community helps though.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

one more time so i can get this straight prostitution is a yes and cigar smoking is a no!
correct?


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Why? Are you looking to make some quick money? :r


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 13, 2007)

bkc888 said:


> Lol I just read a funny story about craigslist. Someone listed an address on craiglist saying how EVERYTHING was free. for the taking at the house So people broke in to that house and took everything! Nevertheless the actual owner was not the lister and she was quite upset when she found out. LOL


i haven't heard about that one, or how long ago it was, but whoever posted that is wide open for a major civil suit and possibly even criminal charges. i hope they end(ed) up paying somehow...


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> ???????
> 
> Not sure what you mean but I was referring to the original poster, he can't post them for sale until he gains access to those Forums.
> 
> And if you'll read in the email sent to all new members the exact requirements are not given out. Patience and contribution to the community helps though.


Sorry, I misunderstood your reply.

I knew that forums existed (even though I can't get to it yet), but I thought your reponse meant that you couldn't either.


----------



## bkc888 (Mar 2, 2007)

Seanohue said:


> Whats funny about that? You ever been robbed? The person who posted that ad should be in jail.


Here is the original story:
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2007/04/05/national/main2653699.shtml?source=mostpop_story

Well I have never been robbed (knock on wood). I use my security system. And my nosy neighbors might have contributed to this good fortune. But yes, I would see how I might readily shoot anyone that would trespass my property. I do hope the poster gets caught and put in jail as he/she has tainted such a great website as craiglist. I laugh because of the absurdity of the story...not at the victim. And I am glad that I laugh...the world would be too sad of a place for me if I don't.

Such grim realities can be seen here:

http://www.nbc11.com/news/9458536/detail.html

Sucks how some people have to ruin good things for all of us.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

bkc888 said:


> Here is the original story:
> http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2007/04/05/national/main2653699.shtml?source=mostpop_story
> 
> Well I have never been robbed (knock on wood). I use my security system. And my nosy neighbors might have contributed to this good fortune. But yes, I would see how I might readily shoot anyone that would trespass my property. *I do hope the poster gets caught and put in jail as he/she has tainted such a great website as craiglist*.


Yeah, me too. boy what a shame craigslist got the short end of the stick on this. BTW, do you have any sympathy for the woman whose house was destroyed??



bkc888 said:


> I laugh because of the absurdity of the story...not at the victim. And I am glad that I laugh...the world would be too sad of a place for me if I don't.
> 
> Such grim realities can be seen here:
> 
> ...


you have an interesting view on what is important, brother


----------



## bkc888 (Mar 2, 2007)

ResIpsa said:


> Yeah, me too. boy what a shame craigslist got the short end of the stick on this. BTW, do you have any sympathy for the woman whose house was destroyed??
> 
> you have an interesting view on what is important, brother


Honestly, not really. If you can afford to rent out houses, then a few broken windows/doors/sink would not hurt you that much. She probably has insurance too. On my list of sympathy she would be pretty low on the list. It's just disappointingly amusing how absurd these people can get.


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

So let me get this straight......

You cant post in the retailers/deals section even if you PAY/BUY a sponsorship for a month?

BS!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

BostonBull said:


> So let me get this straight......
> 
> You cant post in the retailers/deals section even if you PAY/BUY a sponsorship for a month?
> 
> BS!


Wow, at most a one month tenure and you get to question the rules? Take your ball elsewhere if you don't like them..

This is my RG paddle, it is going to hurt me more than you... really.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

bkc888 said:


> Honestly, not really. If you can afford to rent out houses, then a few broken windows/doors/sink would not hurt you that much. She probably has insurance too. On my list of sympathy she would be pretty low on the list. It's just disappointingly amusing how absurd these people can get.


HU!?!!? Ok so your saying because someone ownes some houses they can afford to have there stuff trashed. Costing thousands????? I hope I missunderstood what your saying, because that is sooooo wrong.. Not all landlords are scum, all of those people have worked very hard to get what they have. My parents own serveral homes and buildings, plus they have there own business that they bust there butt at. If a renter has a problem they call my mother or myself and it gets fixed asap not next week, now...... They only buy top notch stuff not crap, just because the owner doesnt live there doesnt mean jack crap to my mother. She is proud of her homes and so are the people that live there.. [/end rant]


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

bkc888 said:


> Honestly, not really. If you can afford to rent out houses, then a few broken windows/doors/sink would not hurt you that much. She probably has insurance too. On my list of sympathy she would be pretty low on the list. It's just disappointingly amusing how absurd these people can get.


I was really going to rip into you for this but instead I feel that pity is what is really what is needed. It is really sad to be raised with no values or compassion for your fellow man. Thankfully most members here would feel quite differently about this home invasion. How would you feel if your car or apartment got vandalized?


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

So if you own 3 cars and someone steals and trashes one of them, it wouldn't bother you? What if your insurance decided they were only going to cover 70% of the value?

For some people who own rental properties, this is there pension plan. These houses may be all of their lifelong savings. How would you feel if someone stole a chunk of your retirement?



bkc888 said:


> Honestly, not really. If you can afford to rent out houses, then a few broken windows/doors/sink would not hurt you that much. She probably has insurance too. On my list of sympathy she would be pretty low on the list. It's just disappointingly amusing how absurd these people can get.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Never mind.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Does anyone elses butt itch??

First of all...I direct this to the original poster. Put some time and participation in the Jungle and meet the requirements for the other areas of CS that cater to the area of selling/buying. As far as the comment about no sympathy for the lady in the story....Easy for you to say, but give us your take again if it ever happens to you and your family. 

Secondly, to Boston Bull....If you don't like the rules that are in place....Learn to accept them or go elsewhere. I hate to sound harsh, but I get so tired of newbies (which I still am one as well) coming in here and questioning the rules. I don't know the requirements for the retailer section, so PM a MOD if you're curious. It may be BS in your eyes, but the rules are there for good reasons. 

Rant off...Carry on:ss


----------



## bkc888 (Mar 2, 2007)

WHOA! Lol some of you guys take this tooo seriously. If you read my previous posts I never said it was ok to rob someone. In fact I said I would probably shoot the robber if it ever occurred to me. I am being attacked by taking my quotes out of context Lol.

Heres to clarify:

There are so much we take for granted here in the US. There is so much more pain and suffering in the world and so much more injustices both in quantity and quality than what she has experienced. I am just saying my priorities are elsewhere like donating cigars to the troops.


AND I said not really not NO. Not really= a lil bit...at least that is what it is meant here in the West Coast. I do feel bad for her but I am not losing my sleep.


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

As for the robbery, I think it was staged. Secondly why sell the sticks, Im sure youve got a little hit list somewhere. Start sending out those cremosas!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

BostonBull said:


> So let me get this straight......
> 
> You cant post in the retailers/deals section even if you PAY/BUY a sponsorship for a month?
> 
> BS!


You paid/bought a sponsership here?
If you're a retailer or consumer, you can post in the "Cigar Specials & Retailer Reports" room. Who said you could not?

What you *cannot* do is access the *WTB/WTS* forums until certain requirements are met.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

BostonBull said:


> So let me get this straight......
> 
> You cant post in the retailers/deals section even if you PAY/BUY a sponsorship for a month?
> 
> BS!


So let me get _this _straight. Just because you might spend a few bucks to help the site(a contribution, not sponsorship), which is appreciated, doesn't mean you get to jump in at the front of the line. That would be BS! There are lots of other cigar forums, maybe this one isn't for you?


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah buddy! Give the stogies to me and in 2 months when I return to Irag I'll pass them out to the troops over there.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

BostonBull said:


> So let me get this straight......
> 
> You cant post in the retailers/deals section even if you PAY/BUY a sponsorship for a month?
> 
> BS!


Tread carefully, my fellow chimp. Arrogant posturing and harshly criticizing the rules here will not get you far.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BostonBull said:


> So let me get this straight......
> 
> You cant post in the retailers/deals section even if you PAY/BUY a sponsorship for a month?
> 
> BS!





txmatt said:


> Wow, at most a one month tenure and you get to question the rules? Take your ball elsewhere if you don't like them..
> 
> This is my RG paddle, it is going to hurt me more than you... really.





fireman43 said:


> Secondly, to Boston Bull....If you don't like the rules that are in place....Learn to accept them or go elsewhere. I hate to sound harsh, but I get so tired of newbies (which I still am one as well) coming in here and questioning the rules. I don't know the requirements for the retailer section, so PM a MOD if you're curious. It may be BS in your eyes, but the rules are there for good reasons.





poker said:


> You paid/bought a sponsership here?
> If you're a retailer or consumer, you can post in the "Cigar Specials & Retailer Reports" room. Who said you could not?
> 
> What you cannot do is access the WTB/WTS forums until certain requirements are met.





NCRadioMan said:


> So let me get this straight. Just because you might spend a few bucks to help the site(a contribution, not sponsorship), which is appreciated, doesn't mean you get to jump in at the front of the line. That would be BS! There are lots of other cigar forums, maybe this one isn't for you?





pnoon said:


> Tread carefully, my fellow chimp. Arrogant posturing and harshly criticizing the rules here will not get you far.


FOG's are speaking to you...hope you are hearing them loud and clear. :2

My butt itches right from post #1..........


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Im really curious as to what he meant by "PAY/BUY a sponsorship for a month" part.
Please, entertain me.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

poker said:


> Im really curious as to what he meant by "PAY/BUY a sponsorship for a month" part.
> Please, entertain me.


I could be wrong but I'm thinking he is talking about the donations made to CS that in return you would be given 5000 credits. Like I said, I could be wrong.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Edited by icehog3


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I dunno what he was implying about purchasing a sponsorship, but the tone of his post with the "BS" at the end hit me the wrong way, plus I was still on my first pot of coffee when I read it, so I was already a bit grumpy.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> edited by icehog3


Points have been made. No need to hammer it home. Let's chill and see the response.
Don't be a douche bag!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Points have been made. No need to hammer it home. Let's chill and see the response.
> Don't be a douche bag!


Nuff said.


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

Haven't viewed this thread in a while.....

What a response, not really what I was looking fir but nonetheless.

I will claim ignorance here for not reading ALL the rules fully. I was under the impression ONLY retailers could post stuff for sale in the "cigar specials & retailers section. And that all others would have to wait until achieving certain status until then.

As with ALL forums they are run on donations/sponsorships. I am personally a sponsor at almost all forums I frequent (excluding car and cigar forums), because I have things to sell/trade and you are only allowed X amount of sales per month. So I buy the cheapest sponsorship allowed usually 20/month and I then become a known sponsor of the site and can post what I want for sale.

The BS part was because I THOUGHT normal guys like myself and most of you couldn't buy a sponsorship here. Wasn't trying to get into a bitch fest or question the sites ethics.

Hope this clears it all up!


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

> The BS part was because I THOUGHT normal guys like myself and most of you couldn't buy a sponsorship here. Wasn't trying to get into a bitch fest or question the sites ethics.


Got ya. Unlike some sites (?) you don't have to pay for the right to sell stuff here. You just have to earn the right...trust being the key.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

BostonBull said:


> Haven't viewed this thread in a while.....
> 
> What a response, not really what I was looking fir but nonetheless.
> 
> ...


 I apologize to you for being so harsh with my reply this morning. Nothing personal toward you, just the tone of where you were going with your post was mis-understood. It was a very familiar response often seen here with a different meaning than you apparently were trying to convey. My apologies again to you.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

BostonBull said:


> I will claim ignorance here for not reading ALL the rules fully.


Might be a good time to do so. Better late than never.



BostonBull said:


> I was under the impression ONLY retailers could post stuff for sale in the "cigar specials & retailers section.


Correct. However, sometimes members will post links to domestic retail sites alerting other members to specials and perceived good deals.


----------

